# Intel Ultimate N WiFi Link 5300



## bald_bohemian (Mar 28, 2016)

I am trying to switch my Dell Latitude E6500 laptop from Debian Linux to Free-BSD.  One of the last things I need to figure out to be able to completely make the switch is to figure out how to set the wireless connectivity. I've tried to figure the settings out to the best of my ability, using the iwn driver, but so far I'm falling short.

The main network that I've been trying to connect to has the following setup in Debian (using network manager):

```
[wifi-security]
key-mgmt=wpa-eap

[connection]
id=MWireless
uuid=6a175bcc-e886-49c3-9e75-dc91aec90771
type=wifi
timestamp=1458907797

[ipv6]
method=auto
ip6-privacy=0

[wifi]
ssid=MWireless
mode=infrastructure
mac-address=my_mac-address
seen-bssids=mac_address;
security=802-11-wireless-security

[802-1x]
eap=ttls;
identity=MyIdentity
phase2-autheap=mschapv2
password=MyPassword

[ipv4]
method=auto
```
On this network the ca-certificate seems to be optional. I have been able to get away with marking a box not to use any ca-certificate.

The other wireless network I want to access has the following info in the network manager config file:

```
[connection]
id=serenity
uuid=230da1c8-9fb1-4662-96aa-a368a00ff4c9
type=wifi

[wifi]
ssid=serenity
mode=infrastructure
mac-address=my_mac_address

[wifi-security]
key-mgmt=wpa-psk
auth-alg=open
psk=my_password

[ipv4]
method=auto

[ipv6]
method=auto
```

Any help or pointers would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bald_bohemian (Apr 8, 2016)

Never mind ... I was able to figure it out.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 8, 2016)

Would you mind sharing your solution? It may help others that are having the same issue.


----------



## bald_bohemian (Oct 12, 2016)

I meant to share the solution but ended up having to wipe the laptop for a project. Will post the solution as soon as possible.


----------



## Atsuri (Oct 30, 2016)

I would be also interested as I have the predecessor of your wireless chip, the WiFi Link 5100 adapter and it works fairly out-of-the-box.


----------

